# Inventor Wizard Plans



## deeferdog (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi all, has anybody built, or know anything about these plans? They look pretty good to me. Her is the link:  http://www.inventorwizard.nl/blueprints/index.html
Cheers.


----------



## deeferdog (Jul 25, 2017)

Well, I think I might have a go at the Twin with reverse anyway. By the way, at the bottom of the linked page is a button to change the language to English. Peter.


----------



## gld (Jul 25, 2017)

I clicked the English button, and it took me to a Yahoo news page.


----------



## deeferdog (Jul 26, 2017)

So it does, sorry about that. I used Google translate before I noticed the button.


----------



## almega (Jul 29, 2018)

The blurbs on the Home page are not in English but when I opened the plans they were all in English.  I noticed at the bottom of the Home page this note:  "The drawings available on this page are for educational purposes only and remain property of Inventor Wizard.  They shall not without our permission be altered, copied, used for manufacturing or
communicated to any other person or company."  Are we free to use them to build from as long as we don't manufacture or sell from them?  Btw, I am curious as to how one would thread the set screw hole in the flywheel hub for the vertical engine with reverse, as drawn.  I would think it should be drawn angled a bit.


----------



## Hopper (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes, you can build your own model for your own purposes but not post the plans on a website or make the models and sell them as a commercial venture.


----------



## RJW (Jul 30, 2018)

I opened the page in Google Chrome and a 'Translate Page' box opened, clicked on it and the whole lot translated in an instant.


----------



## Tim1974 (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi all the plans look good I’m interested in the vertical sterling would that be a good first engine to try? I’ve looked at all the parts and think I can do but the problem will be the test tubes as I will have to change some sizes to suit. Any feedback would be awesome


----------



## fcheslop (Aug 6, 2018)

I managed to get the test tubes from ebay for a different engine
Bengs may also sell them at a greater price or the hot cap could be machined from stainless but that will take some of its appeal away


----------



## Tim1974 (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes I have some on order from eBay all though the sizes sounded +_ a lot so will have to wate for the postman and fingers crossed


----------



## tim (Aug 10, 2018)

ok so i made a start ! happy so far but the boss wont be lol i killed a 100 buck end mill on the top piece i have no idea of the grade of stainless but im never going near that hex bar agan !


----------



## tim (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Tim1974 (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Tim1974 (Aug 28, 2018)

Comeing along ok has anyone else made one from these plans ?


----------



## Tim1974 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok so a few mods and got a runner very satisfied as you no that feeling


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 21, 2018)

Congrats. Can we see a video?


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2018)

hmm really would love to show you but evan a 10 second video i cant seem to post ? file to large am i doing it wrong ??


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2018)

pic works ok


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2018)

next job is to extend the test tubes as i dont like to look but at least it runs has been a fun little project


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 23, 2018)

@tim - the easiest/best way to post video is upload to YouTube and simply post a link in the thread. If the link is correct the video will automatically embed itself into your post.


----------



## Tim1974 (Sep 23, 2018)

The plan for mounting vertical was a bad one as why put the heat over everything so hence the mod


----------

